# iBooks Author - Publication



## peyrusse (1 Février 2012)

Bonjour,

Afin de publier un livre créé avec IBooks Author, l'aide nous redirige avec une page en anglais pour distribuer le livre.

http://support.apple.com/kb/HT5071

- Quequ'un a-t-il déjà publié sur l'iBookStore avec ce processus ? 
- Existe-t-il un processus équivalent à venir pour l'europe ?

Merci pour votre retour d'expérience.

Cdt.


----------



## Wilthek (2 Février 2012)

peyrusse a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Afin de publier un livre créé avec IBooks Author, l'aide nous redirige avec une page en anglais pour distribuer le livre.
> 
> ...



Bonjour, question bête, votre idée est de publier sur l'IBook une version gratuite ou payante de votre "iBook" ? Auquel cas après vérification du contenu et paiement des droits d'accès cela sera possible, sinon, un simple export via iBook Author permet de le diffuser sur ses iDevice pour une utilisation personnelle (familiale ou non). J'ignore si,la diffusion sur l'iBook Store est possible en Europe.
Cdt


----------



## peyrusse (3 Février 2012)

Je veux publier une version payante. Apparemment la seule option possible est de créer un compte de vendeur iBooksStore et de poursuivre la procédure mais sur le site américain (remplir les contrats, taxes, ...) mais aux US.

Apparemment ce service n'est pas disponible en France mais pourquoi donc fournir iBooksAuthor si finalement on ne peut pas publier en France ?


----------



## DrFatalis (4 Février 2012)

Il est parfaitement possible de publier sur le store européen. Mais il faut pour cela suivre la fastidieuse procédure US.
Pour proposer du gratuit, il n'y a rien à payer, je crois. Les taxes sont des % sur 0...


----------



## Kanti99 (9 Février 2012)

J'ai publié un livre gratuit et là, il n'y a pas de problème.
Pour vendre un bouquin en revanche, il faut être enregistré au service des impôts américains car c'est Apple qui touche l'argent et vous reverse votre part. Il faut remplir les formulaires à disposition, mais la procédure semblant lourde, j'ai donc offert ma thèse de doctorat.


----------



## Yeux (19 Février 2012)

http://hyperlivres.blogspot.com/201...011/04/les-auteurs-independants-francais.html

:love:


----------

